# Cube 240 bzw. 200 - ab welchem Alter ?



## Sabine_1965 (21. August 2010)

Ab welchem Alter (bzw. ab welcher Körpergröße) können die oben genannten Bikes gefahren werden ? 
Meine Tochter ist natürlich von dem Cube 200 in girly-pink hellauf begeistert. Also rein optisch gesehen.  Nun frag ich mich, wie groß sie für das 240-er sein müsste ?
Meine Jungs hatten schon zu Kindergarten-Zeiten ein 24-er Fully (natürlich nix Weltbewegendes, billige Baumarkt-Bikes eben  ). Größentechnisch hat das also gepasst. 
Bevor ich nun Töchterchen evt. mal ein Cube spendiere, sollte es natürlich nach 3 Monaten nicht gleich wieder zu klein sein. -.-
Auch wenn ihr von der Optik her das knallige Pink vom 200-er besser gefällt, würde ich doch eher zum 240-er tendieren, wenn sie da über kurz oder lang draufpassen würde.
Also - ab welcher Körpergröße können die beiden Bikes gefahren werden ?


----------



## Sabine_1965 (22. August 2010)

49 Leute haben meinen Thread gelesen und nicht eine einzige Antwort ?!  Okeee ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pebcak (22. August 2010)

Die Frage ist nicht so leicht zu beantworten, da Kinder ja unterschiedlich sind. Mein Sohn hat beispielsweise lange Beine und einen kurzen Oberkörper, d.h. haben die meisten Bikes von der Schrittlänge schon gepasst, das Oberrohr war aber zu lang. Ausserdem hat es imho auch viel damit zu tun, wie sicher das Kind schon auf dem Fahrrad ist. Wir sind jetzt beispielsweise schon auf 26", von der Grösse her grenzwertig, aber seine Fahrfertigkeiten erlauben es. Die Empfehlung lautet Probefahrt.


----------



## Sabine_1965 (22. August 2010)

Hm ... Probefahrt sagt sich so einfach. Ich kenne niemanden, der so ein Bike hat.


----------



## Sentilo (22. August 2010)

Hi Sabine,

kannst gerne mit Deiner Göre vorbeikommen zwecks Probefahrt, falls Ihr zufällig im Großraum M wohnt.

Ansonsten zum Vergleich unsere "Daten": Mit 1,25 m/6 Jahren ist mein Filius aufs 24er Cube umgestiegen. Die Sattelstütze ist schon ein paar Zentimeter rausgezogen, er kommt gut mit den Füßen auf den Boden, und auch sonst passt alles (Oberrohrlänge etc.). Das Rad ist nicht wesentlich schwerer als das 20er Cube, aber rollt besser und lässt sich nicht von jedem Hindernis aus der Spur werfen. Die größere Bandbreite der Übersetzung und die Federgabel tun ihr Übriges, dass wir schon ganz nette Touren fahren können. 

Mit 1,20 m oder darunter wär das aber noch nix geworden. Da ist das 20er die bessere Wahl. Wegen der kurzen Nutzungszeit würd ich mir keinen Kopf machen, die Räder kannste jederzeit gut weiterverkaufen.

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## Sabine_1965 (22. August 2010)

Hi Sentilo, danke für deine Antwort.  München ist leider ne halbe Weltreise entfernt. 
Aber meine Kleine ist exakt 1,20 m, von daher wirds wohl mit dem 240-er doch nix werden. Naja, warten wir halt noch ein Jährchen.


----------



## Sentilo (23. August 2010)

Moin Sabine,

nicht so schnell aufgeben, schau doch mal das 240er in der Girlie-Version an. Das ist ein kleines bisschen niedriger und kürzer. Das Sitzrohr z.B. hat 14 mm weniger, das sollte dann eigentlich schon passen für Eure Kleine. 

Unter Geometrie sind die Maße der beiden Varianten 24 (Boy) und I24 (Girl):

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/kid-240-girl_id_35834_.htm

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## Sabine_1965 (23. August 2010)

Oh - danke.  Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es da Unterschiede gibt und dachte, dass die Räder sich halt nur durch die Farbe unterscheiden würden. 
Ich werd die Kleinanzeigenmärkte dann mal im Auge behalten, ob hier irgendwo in der Nähe mal so ein Bike angeboten wird.


----------



## chris5000 (23. August 2010)

Fehlt nur mal wieder der Hinweis auf Islabikes vom Islabikes Fanboy-Chris :

Beinn 24 (gibts auch in lila=purple)

Ist beim jetzigen Pfundkurs inklusive Versand EUR 20.- teurer als das CUBE

Dafür aber 2,5kg(!) leichter (10,3kg vs. 12,7kg). 

2,5kg für EUR 20.- ! 

Und Islabikes hat auch exakte Angaben, ab welcher Größe es passt: Körpergröße ca. min. 122cm, Schrittlänge mindestens exakt 57cm

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Sabine_1965 (23. August 2010)

Hm - gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so gut wie das Cube. Und Töchterchen mags auch nicht leiden.


----------



## Eckbert (23. August 2010)

Mein Sohn ist jetzt 5 und ca. 1,20 groß. Er hat ein 20 Zoll Scott Voltage,
da ist er jetzt gerade richtig reingewachsen, aber es ist immernoch eher zu groß.
Im Gelände sind natürlich größerer Räder wirklich hilfreich, wenn ich auf Trails hinter ihm her fahre, sieht das schon abenteuerlich aus, wenn es ihm das Hinterrad bis zu 30 cm seitlich versetzt. Aber es schult auch das Gleichgewicht...

Habe aber auch noch kein Fully in dieser Größe gesehen, das auch nur ansatzweise was taugt - die Federn sind durchweg zu hart bzw. die Lagerung auch noch schwergängig. Ich war schon froh, eines zu kriegen, bei dem die Federgabel funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabine_1965 (23. August 2010)

So geiles Gelände haben wir hier leider nicht.  Aber das Scott Voltage gefällt mir sehr gut. Hab mal gerad gegoogelt - gibts das nun nur noch in grün/schwarz ? Würde zwar gut zu Sohnemanns FR 30 passen - nur muss es für meine Tochter halt ne Girlie-Farbe sein.


----------



## Eckbert (23. August 2010)

Da gibtÂ´s wohl jedes Jahr eine andere Farbe. Das Rote von Niklas ist von 2007 oder 2008, gabÂ´s auf einem Rad-Flohmarkt von Privat in fast neuwertigem Zustand fÃ¼r 150 â¬.
Alternative bei Scott ist das Contessa JR 20, aktuell hellblau/weiss mit etwas pink, hat aber auch einen etwas anderen Rahmen und vorne nur ein Kettenblatt.

Die Anlieger sind zu seinem Leidwesen allerdings auch nicht bei uns, sondern im Bikpark Les Orres in den franzÃ¶sischen Alpen Ã¶stlich von Gap.
Ein paar gute Trails haben wir in Freiburg allerdings auch...


----------



## Sabine_1965 (21. November 2010)

Ok, ich kram mal meinen Thread wieder hervor. 
Weihnachten steht bevor, und nun solls ja nun endlich das neue Bike geben. ^^
Allerdings haben wir nun noch  dieses bike  mit in die nähere Auswahl gezogen.
Nun bräuchte ich mal ein paar Experten-Tipps.  Welches ist nun besser ? Das Cube 240, Scott Voltage JR 24 oder dieses Ghost Powerkid 24 ? HÜÜÜLLLFÄÄÄÄÄ !!! XD


----------



## BikerDad (22. November 2010)

Hallo,

ohne Experte zu sein, würde ich das benannte Scott für mich mal von vorherein ausschließen, das wird bestimmt zu schwer sein, die Contessa-Bikes die ich in der Hand hatte hatten ja alle fast schon 14 kg und so stabil muss es glaube ich nicht sein, letzendlich aber Geschacksache.

Also Gewichtsmäsig werden sich das Ghost und das Cube nichts nehmen laut Hersteller das Ghost ein wenig leichter. 

Wenn deine Tochter seit August nur ein wenig gewachsen ist, ist das Cube sicher besser, da das Oberrohr etwas mehr abfällt. Gut finde ich hier noch die Verlegung der Züge unter dem Unterrohr. Ansonsten wäre die Farbe ( ja ich habe auch Töchter ) etwas zu grell ( 2011 ), das wirkt irgendwie unruhig.

Bis auf die hässliche silberne Kurbel find ich da das Ghost schon sehr gelungen, auch die Kassette sieht wertiger aus, ebenfalls der Sattel und die Stütze.
Bei mir würde ja alles abfliegen, aber ich denke mal du willst vielleicht nicht so viel rumschrauben, daher würde ich den Kauf an 2 Dingen fest machen:

- Geometrie / Oberrohr 
- ansprechverhalten der Federgabel

Zum 2. kann ich nichts sagen, da wir die Bikes nicht besitzen, aber einfach mal in einen Radladen gehen und dort vielleicht auch gleich mal wiegen lassen.

MfG Dirk


----------



## slottfreunde (22. November 2010)

Hallo Sabine,

mein Sohn wir im Januar 7 und ist ca 130 cm groß. Er kommt mit dem Cube 20 Zoll noch gut zurecht. Ich habe für Ihn noch ein 24 Zoll Specialized von seiner Schwester und finde es jetzt nocht etwas zu groß für Ihn da es nicht so wendig ist und er gerade im gelände das kleiner Rad besser beherscht. 
Schau dir doch mal das 24 Zoll von Specialized an, es hat meines wissens ein tieferes Oberror und die Sattelstützte läßt sich mehr versenken, so war es jedenfalls vor 4 Jahren. Meine Tochter hatte diese mit ca. 8 Jahren erhalten und konnte es bis ca 11 noch gut fahren. Gab es auch in schönen Madchenfarben und aufklebern.

Aber auf jedenfalls sollte deine Tochter beim Händler Probefahren.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Sabine_1965 (22. November 2010)

Hallo, vielen Dank für eure Antworten.  Hm - die Sache mit dem Probefahren gestaltet sich etwas schwierig, weil ich hier bei unseren Fahrradhändlern keins dieser Räder finden konnte. 

@ Torsten
Ja, es ist nur so, dass meine Tochter im Moment halt ein 18-er Fahrrad hat, welches also schon auf dem besten Weg ist, zu klein zu werden. Hätte sie schon ein 20-er, würde sie das mit Sicherheit auch noch ein Jahr oder so fahren. Aber nun ist halt die Frage, ob sich das jetzt noch für die relativ kurze Zeit (also bis sie gut auf ein 24-er drauf passt) lohnt, extra noch ein 20-er neu zu kaufen ... ? 
Hab hier schon ne Ewigkeit in allen möglichen Kleinanzeigenmärkten gesucht, aber die von mir genannten Bikes werden da leider nie inseriert. Und SOLLTE doch mal das Wunder geschehen (war glaub ein einziges Mal), dann wars keine Girlie-Farbe und meine Kleine hat sich geweigert, es auch nur anzugucken. -.-
Tja - was tun ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabine_1965 (15. Januar 2011)

So, ich krame mal meinen alten Thread wieder hervor. 
Zu Weihnachten gabs nun das 20-er Cube. Da inzwischen der ganze Schnee weg ist, soll das Bike natürlich auch zum Einsatz kommen.

Nun meine Frage: Was für einen Fahrradständer kann man da anbauen ? Männe hatte gestern einen gekauft, der für 18 bis 20 Zoll Räder sein soll - leider passt der absolut nicht. -.-

Gibts da evt. für die kleinen MTB's spezielle Fahrradständer ?


----------



## Sabine_1965 (16. Januar 2011)

Keine Antwort ? Okeeee ...  Dann brauch ich nach passenden Schutzblechen ja gar nicht erst zu fragen. -.-


----------



## svenji94 (16. Januar 2011)

Sabine_1965 schrieb:


> Keine Antwort ? Okeeee ... Dann brauch ich nach passenden Schutzblechen ja gar nicht erst zu fragen. -.-


 
Oh Mann, du bist f****** anstrengend.


----------



## Sabine_1965 (16. Januar 2011)

Why ?  Wenn zig Leute das Thema seit gestern gelesen haben, und keine einzige Antwort kam - soll ich da Lüftsprünge machen ?


----------



## pebcak (16. Januar 2011)

Sabine_1965 schrieb:


> Why ?



Weil Wochenende und gutes Wetter ist und Du jedes Mal ziemlich "anstrengend" reagierst, wenn Du nicht gleich und sofort eine Antwort bekommst. 

Fahrradständer sind eh schlecht. Ohne Ständer bekommt man das Kind viel schneller dazu das Rad anzuschliessen statt abzuschliessen. War bei meinem Sohn zumindest so. Ausserdem war der Fahrradständer viel zu oft im Weg.


Schutzbleche nehme ich derzeit diese hier:

http://www.sportpreis24.de/produkt/...dschuetzer-set-schutzbleche-20.html?landing=1

Aber eher am Stadtrad. Offroad sind wohl Steckschutzbleche angesagt.


----------



## Sabine_1965 (16. Januar 2011)

Naja ... gutes Wetter hin oder her. Es scheitert ja scheinbar nicht am Wetter, wenn ich sehe, wie viele Leute den Thread seit gestern gelesen haben.  

Abgeschlossen werden muss das Fahrrad nicht, insofern wäre ich über einen Fahrradständer schon froh, damit das Fahrrad nicht einfach so hingeknallt wird. 

Nach Steckschutzblechen hatte ich schon geguckt, jedoch nur leider welche in schwarz gefunden - also total unpassend für ein weiß/pinkes Girlie-Fahrrad. ^^
Habe mal den Verkäufer angemailt, ob die Empfehlungen für (auch farblich passende) Schutzbleche haben.

Danke dir für deine Antwort.


----------



## Hambacher 77 (29. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute

Will jetzt meinen sohn ein 24" Bike kaufen.Er liegt aber von der Größen zwischen 20und 24". Finde das Cube etwas lang vom Oberrohr.
Habe heute eine specilized Hotrock im Bikeladen gesehen. Das Intressante ist das das Oberrohr von wo man auf und absteigt abgeknickt ist.

http://www.bikeshops.de/Bikeshops/S...mShop=BIKE-TEAM+BL%D6TE%2C+32120+Hiddenhausen

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Hotrock gemacht???


----------



## mat2u (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo Sabine,

gut dass Du Dich für das 20 Zoll BIke entschienden hast. Habt ihr das weiss/pinke in der Farbe team girl genommen?
Falls ja so sind an dem Bike doch eine Menge schwarzer Sachen dran zu denen auch schwarze Steckschutzbleche gut passen  (soweit man beim Thema Schutzbleche von gut passen sprechen kann) würden.
Mein Sohn ist gerade sieben geworden und passt noch als normal großes Kind sehr gut auf sein Ghost Powerkid 20 Zoll.


----------



## Sabine_1965 (1. Februar 2011)

Wir haben dieses Fahrrad http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/images/articles/3f5caa43ca693348183a09e390ab3e9b_5.jpg

Direkt sehr viel schwarz ist da eigentlich nicht - aber wenn es keine weißen Schutzbleche gibt, werden wir zwangsläufig auf schwarze zurückgreifen müssen.


----------



## mat2u (1. Februar 2011)

Dann meinem wir das selbe Modell,

es hat schwarze Bremsen, Sattelstütze, Kurbeln, Steuersatz, Felgen...darf es noch mehr sein?
Würdest Du Schutzbleche in pink finden, so würde sich das sicher mit dem pink am Bike beißen, bei weiß ist das oft ähnlich.
Schwarz ist immer passend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabine_1965 (3. Februar 2011)

Gibts es da bei den Schutzblechen irgendwas zu beachten ? Oder ist das egal, welche man nimmt ?

Also z.B. diese hier oder sowas vielleicht ?


----------



## mat2u (3. Februar 2011)

jetzt bin ich wahrlich icht der Schutzblechexperte und will sowas auch niemals werden, aber die von der ersten Auktion lassen wenigstens erahnen, wie sie später an das Rad befestigt werden.

Viele Grüße

Matthias

Ps. mein Sohn (7) hat mich auch schon nach Schutzblechen gefragt - aber macht er denn alles was ich will?


----------



## Sabine_1965 (3. Februar 2011)

^^ Naja ok - da beim momentanen Wetter ansonsten mehrmals täglich die Klamotten gewechselt werden müssten, habe ich gegen Schutzbleche nicht wirklich was einzuwenden.


----------



## pebcak (3. Februar 2011)

Sabine_1965 schrieb:


> Gibts es da bei den Schutzblechen irgendwas zu beachten ? Oder ist das egal, welche man nimmt ?



Ich würde drauf achten, dass sie breit genug sind, wenn es aussen vorbeispritzt kann ich mir das Schutzblech auch sparen.


----------

